# Worming?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I got our new pyr puppy last night. He is three months old. He is LOADED with worms. I don't want to go to the store and just get anything, I wanted to ask you all what works for you. The worms are so bad that they are thousands literally crawling all over his feces. I believe if you can see them they are tapeworms? Am I wrong? They don't look like tapeworms, but HOLY COW there are so many of them, and he is thin. It was so late last night I didn't get much chance of looking at him. I know that that was probably why he was free, but I am still glad that I took him, just to save him. Wishing I would have taken his sister too and just cleaned them both up, then just kept the one I wanted, but hubby would have had a litter of kittens.

Anyway, what do you all recommend besides shots and worming? What works well for such a huge overload of worms?

However, he is cute even though he is scared stiff of us all right now. He really wants to get to the goats but I have him in his own pen inside the goat pen. The does are suspicious about him and the two oldest kids are nervous, but the youngest kid (one week) thinks he is great and went in the pen earlier with no hesitation. Eli (new pyr puppy) and him instantly bonded and curled up together. They were both sad when I had to put him back when my time in the pen was up. Think he will be good when we get settled and cleaned up. He LOVES the goats. Not to keen on me yet, but definately knows the goats are supposed to be his. 

Thanks everyone;


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Colemangirly,

If you have worms crawling all over the feces, it is most likely a tapeworm species. Those are actually special egg segments used to spread the eggs.

At MonsterMalak, we have SEVERAL dogs to say the least, and I take care of all my worming and vaccinations. Being a RN by job, it is just in my nature.
The safest medication to use on dogs for all species of worms (except the heartworm/ use an ivermectin base wormer) to include the tapeworm, is SafeGuard (fenbendazole). I buy the Horse or Cattle wormer. Comes in a tube that worms 1,200 pounds of animal. 
Beauty of it is that it can be given at 100 times its effective dose with no noted ill effects. this is because it does not enter the animals body, passes through the GI tract.

I have given fenbendazole to puppies at 2 weeks to protect from hookworms.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much. I am pretty sure I have some Safeguard on hand for the horses, I will dose right away. He sure is responsive to the goats, and tonight he didn't whimper when I came into the pen. He still huddled in the corner, but no whimpers I take to be good. I think he will come around well enough with lots of TLC. I do plan on getting him some vaccinations and I don't mind doing them myself. i do all the goats and horses and grew up doing all the family animals. 

I really have learned alot about LGD here and I appreciate it. They are a different animal and it helps to get the inside info on how to work with them. I feel so bad for the sister and I almost want to go back to get her, but think that I really need to concentrate on bringing up little Eli. My experience growing up was that two puppies growing up together are more likely to get into trouble together, while one will pay attention to owners or environment more. Not always and certainly not with people whose business it is to have the dogs, but for a newbie like me, I believe to be true. I need to get Eli to be the best he can be at working, not mischief.

Thanks everyone;


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thank you so much. I am pretty sure I have some Safeguard on hand for the horses, I will dose right away


The easiest way is to use the 10% liquid "Goat " wormer, and give them 1 ML per 5 lbs body weight , orally, for 3 consecutive days


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemme back up here a bit...did you buy him from a breeder? I'd be on the phone, chewing the guys' tail out. Unacceptable, totally....of course if you got him from a rescue or rescued him, no telling what you get....anyhow, sorry to hear he is so bad off. But if you did buy him from someone selling LGD pups, they should be fried in hot oil for not deworming their litter...it can stunt pup's growth and drag them down...bad.

What I use is liquid Pyrentel when they are pups....hits the roundworms. I use a goat/sheep wormer (extremely small dose only, like 3 cc for adult dog, so pup would just be tiny) for tape worms, called Valbazen.

Because I'm a fanatic about deworming my adults - have to be around goats they are notorious for parasites and dogs eat their poop - endless cycle, lol - my bitches are dewormed before they are bred, and have minimal worms by the time they whelp. Once pups wean - I nuke mom with dewormer. You can deworm pups at 2 21/2 weeks of age. Should be repeated about every 12 days for maximum effect. Keeps them cleaned out. Hope your baby gets cleaned out soon and on his feet to be your Ace LGD!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Lemme back up here a bit...*did you buy him *from a breeder? I'd be on the phone, chewing the guys' tail out. Unacceptable, totally....of course if you got him from a rescue or rescued him


Read the OP again:



> It was so late last night I didn't get much chance of looking at him. I know that that was probably why *he was free*,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If they weren't taking good care of the dogs, you should get him started on Heartworm prevention ASAP

Ivomec will handle those


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

You've got to be careful with deworming a pup with a heavy overload on parasites. "Die-off" can actually produce so much toxin in the puppy, that a debilitated pup may not survive a thorough deworming which kills off all of the parasites in one dosis. Instead of hitting him with a heavy dose of safeguard once or twice, give a much reduced dose daily for 5 days, and then reworm with a size appropriate dose in 2 weeks for 2-3 days in a row, and at least once more 2 weeks after the 2. worming. Then go with ivomec once a month for heartworm prevention. 

In case of a seriously heavy worm load, I would actually spring the money to go see a vet and get it done professionally, if you care for the pup.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The easiest way is to use the 10% liquid "Goat " wormer, and give them 1 ML per 5 lbs body weight , orally, for 3 consecutive days


The 3 consecutive days are the only way fenbendazole kills tapeworms. If you use praziquantal, it's simply a one-dose administration. You might consider getting an ivermectin/prazi horse paste and giving her a small amount. You can get a dosage from your vet. It's a small amount, like pea sized or smaller depending on the weight of the dog. Tiny dogs would use a rice sized glob, but nobody uses more than a pea sized bit of the paste. It's a very small amount for dogs. A $5 tube of horse wormer would last for a couple of years or more.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, no I did not get him from a breeder. I just rescued him from a farm that had to many and they were mostly free range and so never knew they had puppies until they started going all over. By then, they were pretty wild. They found these recently and were able to catch them so i got one. The parents are currently working with cattle and goats on a HUGE farm (not brought in).

They offered me both of them free and I thought that since they were young (3 months) I could work with him in a small area and get him to not be wild before I let him loose with the goats. I did not realize that he was so thin and wormy. But we have this started and will continue until he is better. 

He is still nervous and afraid around me and I haven't introduced the rest of the family yet, but he does not whimper at me anymore. He is eating good and his recent poops are not "crawling with worms". I realize they are still there, but at least it dosen't seem so bad. I am with this for the long haul and hope everything ends okay as we got him before it was too late, but I need a dog that will respond to me too, not just the goats.

Thanks everyone
Tadpole Acres


----------

